# Movies from USB to TV



## Robm1955 (Apr 28, 2009)

We have recently bought a Toshiba LED smart tv, which is supposed to be able to play/record from USB. I have a movie I want to play from the USB, but although I can find it, when I try to play it, nothing appears on my screen. I can't find anywhere in the instruction manual, what format movies/programs should be in. Although I can't see the movie, the timer is counting, as though the movie is playing, but no picture or sound. I have tried the movie in both mpg and avi format, but nothing. The tv is a Toshiba LED UL86 Series. I just wondered if anyone had similar problems or success.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this movie recorded? if not, record something and see what format that is, then change the format of the movie you are trying to play.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't record anything from the TV to a USB drive. That's DVR type functionality, and I don't know of any TV that has that built in. The formats the TV supports for playback should be in the manual. AVI is a generic container. No device is going to play an AVI file. If it supports MPG playback, it might only support files encoded with certain parameters.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

on my tv, you can click red on the program you want and it records it directly on to usb.
It does exist


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's the make and model of TV?

EDIT: I did some quick searching, and it looks like this might be a feature on some UK TVs. That would explain why I'd never heard of it. I live in the US. Cable and satellite provider rule the DVR market. There are few options for DVR capabilities for people who do not subscribe to service.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Fair do's it's a technica mine (or something like that) i'll be able to find exact model when I go home tonight for the first time in a while!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

My newly bought tv does the USB thing.
The films need to be MPEG2 according to the manual for mine, but I have got it to read some that I don't know what they are.
I did trial and error and plugged a 100Gb disk in via a usb caddy.


----------

